# Quietex for stressfull situations?



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm trailering my mare (with another horse) to a show Sunday morning.
She hasn't been in a trailer for about 6 or 7 years
We've been working on getting her on and closing it and everything.

I'm just a little worried about her freaking out while on the road.
My friend reccomneded "Mare Magic" but that's something i have to start with a loading dose and keep giving it
I'm going to try Quietex
Depending on how you guys feel
Has anyone used this before?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I used it once years ago and it had the opposite effect on my horse. I would do a trial run before using it or even better do some practice trailering this week before the show if possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

It all depends on the show..is it recognized where you might get drug tested or is it a schooling show? Some calming pastes contain Valerian which is a banned substance.

I have tried three in the past. I have found that Quietex paste does't work as well as the powder form used as a top dressing to the feed and over a longer period of time. B-Calm only contains L-Tryptophan which is that stuff they discovered in turkey that when mixed with milk sends everyone off to la la land at Thanksgiving  That one worked OK. The other one I have used is Calm and Cool, which contains Valerian, Black Cohosh and L-Tryptophan. For me anyway, this one works the best and really takes off the nervous edge. The horse is more attentive to me and less likely/able/desiring to look at things and just prance about. While his energy level remains steady, he doesn't snort at the horse eating leaf that is just lying in wait for him to trot by. Of course the Calm and Cool couldn't be used at a recognized show due to the Valerian and Quietex would be out as well.

I think there is another one out there that has had some good reviews and that is Show Prep EQ(?) something or other but not sure of the ingredients.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

It's just a schooling show
Thank you so much for your input guys.
I think that kind of stuff is sketchy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

From what I understand, if anyone needs something longer term, Vitamin B-1 (or Thiamine) is a natural calming agent. Just due to being young and occasionally silly at things, I started my horse on simple B-1 pellets..top dress to his feed, for a little bit until he gets more exposure to things. I don't plan on having him on them more than a few months.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

This is just for being on the trailer in the morning


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Never worked for me. But it really depends on horse - some people swear by it. You can give it a try, just don't hold your breath. :wink:


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks
I'm just worried about her freaking out my friend's horse
Although I'd say they're both pretty levelheaded when it comes to spastic horses, but you never know.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i would just load her and trailer her for 10 minutes, and bring her home. my Paint whos now five got sick a year ago in our trailer (his first time in it) and wouldnt go back it i fed him in it and then shut it on him while he ate and he liked it and was fine with my QH next to him and now he does really well.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

She gets on it and eats her dinner in it almost every night.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I use Quietex for my TB gelding as a top dressing and it really works for him. He us an extremely hot horse and it helps keep him from jumping out of his skin and stressing over nothing. He's more of a thinker now and he focuses a lot better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

So is this something that should be started and then keep the horse on it? 
Or can it be just a one time thing


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey, I just bought a tube of Quitex today
Should I grain her before giving it to her? It doesn't say it needs it, but I'm nervous about stuff like that


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Lexiie said:


> She gets on it and eats her dinner in it almost every night.


Is she just standing in the parked trailer to eat or is the trailer being moved while she is on it? The former is good for learning to load/unload, but only the latter can do anything to help the horse actually learn to ride calmly and quietly. 
We are in the process of this very thing with our TB - once we got the loading/unloading and standing quietly tied/with the door closed we started adding motion to the mix. Now she is loaded each evening, taken for a short ride and then unloaded and re-loaded a time or two. Yes, we got some funny looks by night two or three of taking our horse "for a car ride" (per our neighbors, lol), but it is worth it as she has gone from being a nervous, sweaty wreck the first couple of times to eagerly trying to get into the trailer, riding for an extended period of time, stopping and staying loaded, restarting the ride, etc - and unloading dry and calm as can be. It's all about repetition to take what seems new and different and scary and just making it another part of daily life.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

HarleyWood said:


> i would just load her and trailer her for 10 minutes, and bring her home. *my Paint whos now five got sick a year ago in our trailer (his first time in it)* and wouldnt go back it i fed him in it and then shut it on him while he ate and he liked it and was fine with my QH next to him and now he does really well.


Sick how, exactly??


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

themacpack said:


> Is she just standing in the parked trailer to eat or is the trailer being moved while she is on it? The former is good for learning to load/unload, but only the latter can do anything to help the horse actually learn to ride calmly and quietly.
> We are in the process of this very thing with our TB - once we got the loading/unloading and standing quietly tied/with the door closed we started adding motion to the mix. Now she is loaded each evening, taken for a short ride and then unloaded and re-loaded a time or two. Yes, we got some funny looks by night two or three of taking our horse "for a car ride" (per our neighbors, lol), but it is worth it as she has gone from being a nervous, sweaty wreck the first couple of times to eagerly trying to get into the trailer, riding for an extended period of time, stopping and staying loaded, restarting the ride, etc - and unloading dry and calm as can be. It's all about repetition to take what seems new and different and scary and just making it another part of daily life.


The only problem is that this isn't my trailer, nor do I have one.
IT's my friend's father's who's never there, and only her father has a truck.


----------

